# مساعده.... استخدام النفايات فى توليد الطاقه



## tigarsmsm (21 ديسمبر 2006)

منذ ايام رأيت برنامج وثائقى على قناة الجزيره عن استخدام البرازيل وخاصة مدينة ساوباولو للنفايات فى توليد الطاقه وهو عن طريق دفن النفايات على عمق وخروج انابيب مخها هذه الانابيب مثل انابيب الغاز الطبيعى وينبعث من هذه النفايات غاز الميثانول الذى ولد الطاقه وبهذا تكون النفايات مصدر مهم لتوليد الطاقه. 
فارجوا من كل من عنده معلومات مفيده عن هذا الموضوع ان يضعها هنا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

هذا الإجراء معروف ومنتشر في كل دول العالم .......
وهذا المكان يسمى المطمر ..
وعادة لا يتم اختيار المكان الملائم بعناية فائقة ( ويوجد شروط خاصة بيئية واجتماعية ، واقتصادية وجغرافية ) لتحديد مكان المطمر .
يتم ملء المطمر بكميات محددة من النفايات المنزلية العضوية ، تفرش فوقها طبقة منالتراب وهطذا على التوالي حتى يمتلىء المطمر ولا يفتح إلا بعد 30 سنة - 50 سنة ....


----------

